# buying furniture in sharm



## alimas10

:behindsofa:help and advice. 


to purchase furniture for my apartment in Nabq. already been ripped off from company supplying a furniture package. cant waste anymore of my holidays in dispute with unsavoury characters, ready to take your cash. 
been to a few companies and can say not very impressed, always showing you photos of furniture from a laptop, not very proffessional. 
:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:and to let other people be aware of the companies that supply these packages, remember everyone has their finger in the pie, everyone want's their cut, be the agent or the friend that reccommends, so everything is well overpriced and not very good quality. met so many people in my situation, would like some good honest opinions please. 

thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Alimas,
Welcome to the forum and welcome to how things are done in Egypt as you said everyone wants their slice of your money one way or another.
Workmanship here is not good, I am sure someone will come on and say ohh I have had things made and they are brilliant but that is not the norm. I have recently had glass cut to fit table tops etc, now I am not talking 3 or 4 tables.. 8000 egyptian pounds worth and to be honest the table tops that needed a carved edge are not a brilliant fit but I know from many years experience that I am not going to get a better one here. 
Did you ever see the programme Hell to Hotel? about a hotel being built in Norwich, the couple came out to Cairo and were impressed and ordered hundreds of thousand of pounds worth of bespoke furniture only to spend thousands again in sterling to make it right before they could use it. What you see as model is not what you will get for your money.
Maiden


----------



## desres

alimas10 said:


> :behindsofa:help and advice.
> 
> 
> to purchase furniture for my apartment in Nabq. already been ripped off from company supplying a furniture package. cant waste anymore of my holidays in dispute with unsavoury characters, ready to take your cash.
> been to a few companies and can say not very impressed, always showing you photos of furniture from a laptop, not very proffessional.
> :behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:and to let other people be aware of the companies that supply these packages, remember everyone has their finger in the pie, everyone want's their cut, be the agent or the friend that reccommends, so everything is well overpriced and not very good quality. met so many people in my situation, would like some good honest opinions please.


_Hi .. have a look on propertycommunity.com .. Egypt lounge ...think there are some companies on there ...dont know how good they are tho & good luck cos u will need it .. lucky they didnt charge u to look at someone else's pics on his laptop .... _


----------



## Sam

alimas10 said:


> :behindsofa:help and advice.
> 
> 
> to purchase furniture for my apartment in Nabq. already been ripped off from company supplying a furniture package. cant waste anymore of my holidays in dispute with unsavoury characters, ready to take your cash.
> been to a few companies and can say not very impressed, always showing you photos of furniture from a laptop, not very proffessional.
> :behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:and to let other people be aware of the companies that supply these packages, remember everyone has their finger in the pie, everyone want's their cut, be the agent or the friend that reccommends, so everything is well overpriced and not very good quality. met so many people in my situation, would like some good honest opinions please.
> 
> thanks.



There are a lot of furniture companies springing up now. My advice is set your own budget of what you want to pay before you go out looking. Generally furniture packages are a better offer than buying individually, but if you do go for this option then make sure you have a contract with the company with a clear delivery date, penalties on lateness and damages etc. Also make sure to receive all documentation for warranty for electrical items, I know some companies reuse items and you may well find the first time your fridge/washing machine breaks you are not covered. Get everything into a contract, even have it checked by a lawyer if you are unsure.

Also, as you rightly say, do not buy without seeing a sample of their furniture, or better still a fully furnished apartment they have completed. 

I would recommend buying a package if you do not spend a lot of time in Egypt or know it well. Otherwise you can buy individual items yourself from Cairo or Alexandria and get the transported over to Sharm. For electrical items, probably Btech in Sharm is the best option, or the manufacturer directly (not sure how to do that personally though). You can get many items also in Old Market and Rowesat.

There is only one company that I know of that I would say totally avoid. I'm not one for publicly naming and shaming, but PM me and I'll let you know. Individual clients are having problems getting furniture items from him and other clients are trying to get their money back, it's got to the stage where a lawyer is involved albeit amicably.

Please don't be put off because not everyone is out to rip you off and there are some really great furnishings around, just be careful and cover all eventualities.

Good luck and just let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Shaanz

alimas10 said:


> :behindsofa:help and advice.
> 
> 
> to purchase furniture for my apartment in Nabq. already been ripped off from company supplying a furniture package. cant waste anymore of my holidays in dispute with unsavoury characters, ready to take your cash.
> been to a few companies and can say not very impressed, always showing you photos of furniture from a laptop, not very proffessional.
> :behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:and to let other people be aware of the companies that supply these packages, remember everyone has their finger in the pie, everyone want's their cut, be the agent or the friend that reccommends, so everything is well overpriced and not very good quality. met so many people in my situation, would like some good honest opinions please.
> 
> thanks.


There is a site called you can check it out, maybe you can pick up a few items from there, people are always selling things like furniture on that site. Sorry you got ripped off, happened to us when we first arrived.


----------



## josmiler05

Shaanz said:


> There is a site called you can check it out, maybe you can pick up a few items from there, people are always selling things like furniture on that site. Sorry you got ripped off, happened to us when we first arrived.


Hi,

I am not sure if I am allowed to say the companys name but I had a furniture package from QDS Futniture at Viva mall, they were great and very well made, would recommend them and they have a website.
Good luck.


----------



## alimas10

hi thanks for that, but already been to them. not so convinced by what they have. will keep on trying


----------



## alimas10

thanks for the info, i think i will try my luck by checking out Rowesatt, next time there in sharm, unless anyone has anymore positive knowlege about who can be reccommended. Can't continue facing unfavourable characters, ready to inflate prices just because your not a native, although i am a fluent arabic speaker, and always on the ball they still manage to dupe me.


----------



## alimas10

hi, don't think im asking for the world, just want honest relable service, after all were only talking furnture, but for me being honest is the most hounrable way to be. like those in Eygpt i work hard for my money, and don't want to be ripped off.


----------

